# crates for schH club days...? Help!



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

Our dog bent in the door of his crate at training this weekend. I didn't want to post it under equipment because I think its more of a schutzhund question since he has to wait for his turn in the car during training. He did not make any noise and was not barking..... is an aluminum crate my only option now? I'm not sure I can trust him in an airline crate anymore. I'm looking for suggestions and how others have handeled this. Does anyone know of a good deal on aluminum crates? I am also worried about how much they weigh since I won't always want to leave it in my Dodge Durango.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Does your dog use his teeth to break out? The only problem I have with going to an aluminum crate is that if your dog continues to use his teeth to try and break out, you might end up needing to replace some teeth. And aluminum crates are not compeltely indestructable- not to a determined dog. We had a dog that managed to pull the bolts off of a gun dog box, and bent the bars and pulled them out on another crate, sort of like a gorilla at a zoo. It was insane. She was not a SchH dog.

Other dogs I've known who break crates at SchH still use the plastic crates. They insert a metal bar across the door to reinforce it. And usually they pick up the airline crates cheaply from Craigslist so that when the crate breaks they just replace it.


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

Caja's Mom has a bitch (Caja, as a matter of fact) who was a total breakout artist. I don't know how many crate doors she pulled in and destroyed. She told me that she solved the problem by simply using the reusable zip (cable) ties to secure the door to the crate body. I don't think she has been on here much lately, but here are some links to relevant posts:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...06-making-escape-proof-crate.html#post1512936

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-behavior/103847-help-our-houdini.html#post1406964


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

He is 6 years old but new to us... I don't know what he used to bend it in. I didn't hear any barking but I did hear some scratching. I would guess it was with his paws. Where do I get th metal bar? thanks.


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

I will check at our home depot today for the zip ties. I didn't know they made zip ties that you could reuse. thanks!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Didn't Flash's owner make some sort of door insert for her crate door?

Instead of the aluminum crates what about the "dog boxes" that gun dog people use? My uncle had one that was not cheap but it was about the size of a crate and he was always moving it amongst his vehicles or lifting it out and keeping the dog in the shade.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I saw Flash's modified crate once. It was pretty cool. Flash's owner's forum name is Jesusica. Perhaps she can give you details on what she did with the crate.


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

Liesje said:


> Didn't Flash's owner make some sort of door insert for her crate door?
> 
> Instead of the aluminum crates what about the "dog boxes" that gun dog people use? My uncle had one that was not cheap but it was about the size of a crate and he was always moving it amongst his vehicles or lifting it out and keeping the dog in the shade.


I looked at some of those on line too. Here in TN I also have to worry about the heat and how many air holes.... I wish I could see them in person instead of online! thanks


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think his was specially made to be insulated for cold and heat. The inside was smaller than the outside, if that makes sense.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Where are you parking at training? Maybe park over on the other side of the fence and away from the other vehicles (I know where she trains...).


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

TNGSD said:


> I looked at some of those on line too. Here in TN I also have to worry about the heat and how many air holes.... I wish I could see them in person instead of online! thanks


I had a double aluminum dog box and no dog could escape from it. The box was cooler in the summer than you would think because the diamond plate reflects the sun. Plus I got battery operated fans and hung on the windows for more air circulation. 

I'm in Alabama and worked here


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Depends on the dog. I had one that tried to break out of an aluminum crate (that was Baer) in a flight from TN to CA. Was not pretty and was able to damage crate.

Another dog was flying and they neglected to tell staff at Delta that she was in full blown heat


----------

